# Need grooming help for very matted spring spaniel



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

My sisters dog is so matting I gave her **** on Xmas and told her it was disgusting and was probably hurting the dog. she did growl when my son went to pet her but she doesn't know my son.

So would I start with a 4 and hope most of it isn't to the skin.
Springers hair will grow back right?
I was hoping to leave her ears and tail.
Any other ideas?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

When I groomed my sister-in-law's shih tzu she was matted severely and I shaved her on a 5 all over. I had no choice. I mean when you have to do it you just do. I told her that this cut didn't have to be like this that she needed to keep her brushed and she wouldn't matt up like that and next time she wouldn't have to be so short. 

If I were you I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya I will giver her what for again. I have a 4f, 7f, 10 and 30 blade Really don't want to go down to a 7 if I can help it.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Try your best, but the dog is better off mat free, no matter how short or bad it ends up looking. Don't let her owner make you feel bad, she is one who should feel bad! 

On a side note; do Shih Tzus seem like the number one neglected breed (when it comes to grooming) to anyone else? I guess they are popular in general, but it really does seem like they are more neglected, then say Poodles, Yorkies and Maltese. Maybe it's b/c they tend to be cheaper and more available? Maybe b/c they are bit bigger, people think it's okay to keep them outside? IDK, but I see many kept outside, matted up w/ sticks and grass in their hair. I've also heard many groomers say they are one of the meanest breeds. That makes sense when you consider many aren't groomed at home and are probably in a lot of pain when they finally get to the groomer twice a year. My neighbor had one years ago and I had to bug the heck out of her to let me shave the poor dog. She always loved the way he looked after, I charged them a whopping $20 (b/c she insisted on paying me, I was happy to help the dog and have the practice). Sorry for being off topic, but I just don't understand letting your dog get like that. On a small dog in short cut, it's really not that much work to brush them once or twice week!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

defimatly it's because they are cheaper and more available- look in pet stores 9 shi tsu (or some cross) to each yorki or maltese. And i think the shi's hair m,atts worse and quicker then the shi's as well


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

YES I saw a one at petsmart one day and you could see the poop in its hair. not a little clingon but poop lots of poop
EWWWW


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 

that's gross-


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Depending on how matted the dog is you will most likely end up using your #10 blade, I have de-matted more then my fair share of nasty dogs and its better on you, the dog and your clippers to go short and start over.

I have to say Shih Tzu, Lhasa Apsos and the like are one breed I do not ever care to groom again. lol They are a very strong minded breed and can be real bully's if not trained and I think the majority of people who buy these dogs haven't a clue about what type of dogs they really are thus they end up tossed outside and neglected.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Springers look GOOD shaved down with a 7F. All spaniels have DENSE hair, and can be shaved riiiiight down short and look amazing. If I shaved Paris down that much she'd look nekkid, but springers look like a spunky pointerX or something. lol!

I'd start with a 5F at the longest, it doesn't tend to sit flat properly if done with a 4F, but a 7F leaves them smooth and gorgeous. 

And yes, it'll grow back fine if it's kept brushed. If not, then IMO they look pretty good shaved down too so it's always an option to keep her shaved down.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

what happene to this baby? Have you groome him up yet? I love a 7 on a springer too, somtimes a 5. 

I'm kind of hard hearted when it comes to owners of matted dogs, didn't used to be. 95% of the time I buzz it off with the first blade that slips through easily. I don't bother trying to leave anything at all not even head and ears sometimes. There has been one exception reccently and that was a poodle I posted pictures of on here several months ago. I have dematted Saleen twice now but it all came out with a pin brush so it wasn't *really* all that matted. This last time I just bzzzzzzzzzz'ed it all off. Punishment for me I guess, although now of course I LOVE it and it's sooooo much easier. I don't feel bad at all now for not having brushed her all week, she isn't matted or even tangled so yay. Jazz too, but then Jazz just doesn't get matted as a general rule, she has one of those magic coats that is awesome and I wish every dog had lol.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I'm kind of hard hearted when it comes to owners of matted dogs, didn't used to be. 95% of the time I buzz it off with the first blade that slips through easily.


Lol same here.


----------

